# What is it?



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I have a weed in my garden that's sprouted peapods. It has a tall skinny stalk with clusters of leaves that remind me of peanut leaves. At the top it has "pea pods" coming out of it. The pods look exactly like skinny field pea pods that haven't filled out yet.

Any ideas?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

any further details?
what color were the blossoms?
How big of a plant is it? Does it spread outwards?
How big (wide and long) are the pods, and shape? How many 'peas' inside?
Color of the seeds inside?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Long skinny pods, plant is about two feet tall, just one tall stem with leaves in clusters. I didn't notice any blooms and haven't peeled open one of the pods.


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

It's probably a brassica...some sort of mustard. 

It could be a faberacea, too, but they tend to have tendrills. From the leave formations, I'm leaning towards a mustard...pull it up and check to see if it's got a tap root.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

sounds like one of the ticktrefoils some folks call them beggar's lice or beggar's ticks. They do have leaves that are reminiscent of peanut. Oh yeah some folks call them hitchhikers too. They are members of the pea family (Fabaceae). Just a guess :shrug:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think it's either of these. I broke open one of the pods yesterday and it has tightly packed peas in it...like English Peas only they're so tightly packed they're not round...kind of squarish and very small.

I checked this evening that the plant has dark yellow blooms similar to the peanut bloom. You can see the tiny peapods growing out from the center of the flower.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

We have something here(lower Alabama) that we call coffeebeans which has a pod. It will take over your garden if left unchecked. I don't know what the real name of it is. It has yellow blooms if I remember correctly and grows quickly to at least 2 or 3 feet tall.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Fae, I think you win! LOL...

It's a Sesbania herbacea, commonly known as a coffee weed. Very bad for horses...hope we don't have any in the pasture.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have them here. I had a extension agent tell me they are called partridge pea, though when I google up an image it isnt the same thing. They are weeds here and I hate them.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Lupine?


----------



## starwalker (Oct 7, 2005)

I have Lupines. The blooms like giant spikes but the pods sound the same except my "peas" seeds turned brown.


----------

